# Most Embarrassing Moment in EMS



## MMiz (Mar 4, 2006)

The title says it all, what is your most embarrassing moment in EMS?


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 4, 2006)

Not being to get the BP on a decrepid old lady and forgetting to get it by palp. The medic chuckled at me, I must have turned beet red when he asked me "how else can you get the bp?"...duh

Hey my experience is limited here, it's the best I got. There were others but I covered myself so it really wasn't embarassing, like when the other old lady kept puking and I was swallowing my gags. I kept it down and did my part...I was pretty proud of myself actually.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 4, 2006)

An ER doc belittled me in the trauma unit, infront of everyone... accidently.

How is that?

He came out yelling at me till I was so embarassed I was pale and weak in the knees, telling me I killed my patient, I bypassed a Level II trauma center to get to their Level 1 ( they were like the Mayberry RFD of hospitals, not even a trauma center), patient had massive internal injuries, open abdominal would, soil in the wound, brain fluid in the ears, no C collar, three IV's started, protocol limits it to two, one IV was infiltrated (vein was blown), that IV was a dextrose drip, which is not indicated for trauma and can cause tissue necrosis, but it didn't matter because the two 1000ML LR ran bolus the whole time, and the blood that was draining from wounds was pink, as the patient was completely bled out, I didn't do the EKG right, I supplosedly claimed the patient was normal sinus, when it was A-Fib with PVC's... 

And I was going to pay for this.. He had me against a wall, with his chest against mine, I felt like I was going to either cry or faint... Because I had NO effing clue what he was talking about.

He said, well, explain this bull :censored::censored::censored::censored:, you incompetent scum!

I said " Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................... I.......................... cccaaa.... I came here to pick up a billing file... I didn't bring anyone in..........."

:unsure: 

He said.. I know, I was just f**kin with ya, we get bored around here. I guess the last guy he did that to started crying and had to be assisted out of the ER.

I jabbed him in the stomach with my clip board, called him an a$$hole, and left..


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 4, 2006)

I haven't had anything too embarrassing, but when I got back into EMR after a few years off, my first light trauma call was for a person who fell while walking.  He had scrapes all over.  Man, I hadn't bandaged anyone in years.  And it showed.  It was sad, so sad.  He looked like a mummy.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2006)

I had my pants split, at the crotch, while on a emergent Emergency run, SNF to ER for chest Pain... Pants split onscene as we lifted the loaded cot...

I tried to get scrubs from the ER - no luck...

I explained to my boss that I was driving cross-town to get new pants, and we were out of service until I was properly attired.... My boss tried to fight me... I explained.... he laughed, and told me to "be quick"


----------



## Celtictigeress (Mar 5, 2006)

We hd to remove an "Incompetant" individual from a nursing home who suffered from mental illness...

He had attacked the paramedic I was with we got him down and sleeved him, hes calling everyone everything in the book..didnt want us to take a blood pressure wopuldnt answer questions...

We get to the Hospital The Man starts making a "V" with his fingers licking between them, blowing kisses at me...all we hear is "Come on baby get back in bed with me, you know I dont mean it when we fight I just get so angry...let me make it up to you" and a quick pinch to my arse with the not so tightly tied down hand... the staff laughed at me (Apparantly the guy was a regular)So they began teasing me about finding Love on an abulance...Im pale as is so when I blushed it SHOWED


----------



## RMApok (Mar 8, 2006)

I think my worst was one of the first times I ran code.

I had just come back from a vacation to see family. I work for a transport company, so things are usually pretty light. We get a call to a clinic in one city, pt complaining of dizziness, going to a hospital about 15 miles away. First call back, I'm not really back into the groove yet.

We get on scene. Pt is significantly worse than dispatched. Pt is in respiratory distress, dizzy, numbness in all extremities, and she loses vision during my assessment. My partner is doing the paperwork when I look at him and go "We need to go, NOW!"

We quick load the pt, who is now completely panicking, and I decide that our original hospital was too far away. I ask the officer who just happened to be outside the clinic where the nearest hospital was. (We run transport in a large metroplex, so we don't know every area well)  She had an accent I could barely understand, but I got the jist of where we were going. 'No big deal' I think. 'I'll just look it up in the Mapsco'

We fly out of the clinic parking lot, running lights and sirens. I call dispatch and tell them I am changing hospitals. My partner's in the back (BLS unit) and I start to go down the road. I get to a stoplight where people are clearing a path. I take a moment to look at my map to confirm where I'm going, because I can't remember if I'm supposed to go west or east.

My #@$)$)(*#$) mapsco is missing the two pages with the hospital on them.

So I'm hauling butt down the street, literally PRAYING I heard the officer correctly as the pt is screaming to hurry in the back. Thank the lord I did.

I did, however, get chewed out at the hospital for forgetting to call a report in. Besides that, nobody else but my partner knew what happened. Not publicly embarrasing, but embarressing to me nonetheless.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 8, 2006)

I was working the second half of a 24 when my partner and I were dispatched to a large apartment complex (it's a square mile).  We couldn't find the specific apartment, so we kept coding up... and down... and up... and down the street.  

I yell at my partner to stop for a second, I roll down the window, and ask the lady walking her dog if she knew where the place was... all of this while my partner was still lit up with siren blaring.  She didn't know.

Finally I could see the ALS unit on scene and we found our way to the apartment.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 8, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> I was working the second half of a 24 when my partner and I were dispatched to a large apartment complex (it's a square mile). We couldn't find the specific apartment, so we kept coding up... and down... and up... and down the street.
> 
> I yell at my partner to stop for a second, I roll down the window, and ask the lady walking her dog if she knew where the place was... all of this while my partner was still lit up with siren blaring. She didn't know.
> 
> Finally I could see the ALS unit on scene and we found our way to the apartment.


 
My half-wit, evil partner would type in Code 11 (no patient found), and go available.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 9, 2006)

we picked up a doctor ordered transport one night

a 400+lb lady whom hadn't had a bowel movement in over a month

she was to undergo a barium enema

....but she never made it, and let loose in the rig...

i mean, this is quite embarrassing for all involved, but the thing that made this extreemly so was that SHE WOULDN'T STOP!

i doubt there's any guinesses record for the amount of excrement a human body can expell at one time, but we had to be in the ballpark, it couldn't be contained! we were slipping and sliding around in it....

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 9, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> we picked up a doctor ordered transport one night
> 
> a 400+lb lady whom hadn't had a bowel movement in over a month
> 
> ...


 
 Oh my God.


:blink:


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Mar 9, 2006)

Me and my partner went to an nursing home to pick up a patient for bleeding from areas (not where you want to look) any way. I get the info enroute and arive on scene. I get the stretcher and start toward the room. My partner finds us a nurse. While she is getting the info and paper work from the nurse. I load the patient onto the stretcher. Long story short. There were two patients with the same name in that ward. haha.....funny now but horrible then. oh did I say it was 3am and my unfortunate prisoner was asleep when I arrived in her room. Part two and last: I once got punched in the jaw leaning over a patient getting supplies. She was around 75yo and maybe a 100lbs. I didnt see it coming and she nearly knocked me out. I saw stars, my partner was laughing so hard she just about ran off the road. That old lady had a mean right hook. (always keep arms seat belted in) }note to self after that


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 10, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> we picked up a doctor ordered transport one night
> 
> a 400+lb lady whom hadn't had a bowel movement in over a month
> 
> ...


Oh come on...Don't tell me that when they told you what you were picking up, you didn't know exactly what was going to happen as soon as you got her in the rig?


----------



## Stevo (Mar 10, 2006)

well i was hopin' she would have held out JJ

i'll tell you what though, the 'ol _gas therapy_ couldn't have applied more, although i think even the driver had teary eyes....

~S~


----------



## MMiz (Mar 11, 2006)

Has anyone else ever put a patient back in the wrong bed on the wrong floor?

I once heard a story about a _friend_who did it


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Mar 13, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> He said.. I know, I was just f**kin with ya, we get bored around here. I guess the last guy he did that to started crying and had to be assisted out of the ER.



something i would definitely do....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 13, 2006)

Just recently, during a famous Lake Erie snowstorm. We were parked on a hill, icey as hell. We actually had to chock the tires on the ambulance, not a common practice. The patient refused, thankfully, b/c I couldn't see into the future to determine my cot loading fate. We normally hook our two-man cot on the deck, and drop it and put it in alone (when its empty). This time my partner lifted the wheels. Good thing he did, b/c my feet slipped and I fell on my *** when I started to push the bed in. He still had a hand on it, so when it fell back out it just tipped over, instead of crushing my abdomen....

Then my partner fell while trying to pick up the chock, which had slid out from under the wheel and down the hill. Had to sit there till someone brought cinders to throw on the street. We had tried to go down the hill, but it slid ten feet. So, we pulled into the grass. Couldn't very well drive through everyones yard, and take out a family of poor, innocent yard gnomes...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 13, 2006)

Ignore this... I did something wrong.


----------



## DT4EMS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Little old lady with the flu....*

Years ago when I thought I was "awesome" as a medic...... (before realizing that I wasn't any better than other medics.....just different).....

We received a call for "sick person" I used to love those because you never knew what you were getting into.

We arrived at the projects to find an elderly lady sitting in a chair in her living room. She was CAOX3 and complaining of a fever, non-productive cough an general malaise over several days. 

No other real medical history........ supposedly.

There was no elevator and we were on the second floor. I asked the lady if she thought she could walk to the ambulance. One of the many family,friends and curios neighbors stated "Dis mudda Fu@#&$ gonna ax her if she can walk to da got dam bambulance"  I advised him that we couldn't get our stretcher up the stairs. 

He promptly replied " Man.....She ain't got no fu$&#^ legs"!

I looked beneath the blanket she had across her lap and noticed.....sure enough.....NO LEGS. The blanket she had across her lap was resting on a pair of shoes that did NOT belong to her.

So much for a secondary survey there Kip.................

I learned a great lesson that day.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 2, 2006)

Well...had my....probably :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:  ever in my life last night (this morning...it all runs together)

We had run all over the county yesterday, as the Dispatch people have this new "Coverage Plan" that they are trying out for 30 days.  Basically, it comes down to if 1 truck goes on a call, every other truck in the county moves to a new post, so every one is always covering the same amount of the county.  And we were down 3 trucks yesterday.  Ran 14 calls by 2200, when we finally got back to our station for the first time. 

After finishing our reports, my medic and I made the race for the most comfy of the 2 recliners...then the snot head pulled "rank" (hes the medic with 20 years, I'm the EMT with 20 minutes he claimed the better of the two   ).  Anyway, be basically just sit and instant sleep.

For about 30 minutes.  And we get our 15th call.  Mostly still asleep, I get in the truck...get myself awake enough to drive and off we go.  The whole way to the call I keep telling my partner, I feel like I forgot something.  He's like, No you didn't forget it...you lost it years ago...your mind...

When we get there, the guys from the FD were right in front of us.  So the gentlemen that they are grab our bag and one end of the stretcher for me.  As we step in the elevator to head to the 15th floor, I felt my pants slip a little.  I reached down and sure enough....my belt was undone, they were unbottoned and only half zipped.  :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: 

And all those oh so fine to look at FF's and my partner made no attempt at holding in their laughter.

Buttholes.  I didn't even remember undoing them.  Habit I guess.  Get that little extra comfort.  Ya know.


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 2, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> we picked up a doctor ordered transport one night
> 
> a 400+lb lady whom hadn't had a bowel movement in over a month
> 
> ...



Yet another reason why I am so glad to have a 350lb. weight restriction for transport!!!!!!


----------



## Medic38572 (May 16, 2006)

*My most embarrassing call*

I responded to a chest pain call to one of the local dialysis centers. U/A found a 56 yo f c/o chestpain shortness of breath. She was very pale diaphoretic and per the staff had been unresponsive for a short period of time.

As I was talking trying to gather her LOC i asked her what day it was!


She looked at me and then the nurses and said omg they sent me a darned paramedic that dont even know what day it is! I was redfaced and everyone else was laughing .


----------



## fm_emt (May 17, 2006)

My pants split open as I bent down to help a patient on Saturday night. A few months ago, the right leg split open. This time it was the LEFT leg that split open, wide enough to reveal my oh-so-sexy South Park boxers.

Great.

Thank god my girlfriend was awake when I got home and was willing to sew my pants back together.


----------



## MMiz (May 17, 2006)

Those are good ones!

Once we got called to take a lady home who had an appointment with the wheelchair van, but the van was too busy.  

We get there, cart the cot into the double hospital room, and explain that we'll only be charging for the wheelchair transport fee.  This lady was a sassy one, and doing the transports all day gets old, so I tried to spice it up a bit.

I was trying to show her how to get into the cot, and told her I wanted to see her 1..2.. step.  Then I started doing 

_Let me see you 1,2 step 
I love it when you 1,2 step 
Everybody 1,2 step 
We about to get it on _

She had no clue, but she started moving her legs.. it went on for a while.  I then got her on the cot and she asked for a blanket.  I said "Who the heck do you think we are?  AM- (that national EMS service)?  She laughed again.

I went to cart her out into the hall when I realized half the floor's nurses were behind the curtain laughing at me.  

At least I had fun!


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Those are good ones!
> 
> Once we got called to take a lady home who had an appointment with the wheelchair van, but the van was too busy.
> 
> ...


 
You need to take your ativan.


----------



## Wingnut (May 17, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Those are good ones!
> 
> Once we got called to take a lady home who had an appointment with the wheelchair van, but the van was too busy.
> 
> ...


 
Mmiz, you probably made that woman's week. 

And Jon, LOL


----------



## MMiz (May 17, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> You need to take your ativan.



I'd rather take Vitamin H!

The lady said she had a great time, and her daughter, a nurse, said that she never saw her mom smile so much.

Another life saved!


----------



## jalbanese (May 19, 2006)

*Oopsies!*

Well I was on my typical night shift on the BLS with my crew tonight. I just got back to college and everyone is just getting to know me real well...

well...somebody did that night lol - so we were driving back from dinner and one of the higher ranked members was driving behind us on an empty road, so the guys in the rig tell me "moon him moon him! hes riding our *** do it!"

so what do i do?, i turn all the lights off, pull my pants down to my ankles and the driver says "ok hold im im turning in somewhere, hes going to follow...wait for it, and when i say go, open the door and turn the lights on!!

so for some reason...i agree..

Well no one told me we were turning into the municipal lot...and as we turn all the lights on, me bending over wiht my BDU's to my ankles, and trying to grab a hold of something because the other EMT opend the door...we realize that the police chief was driving past watching the entire thing...

SO!

here's the police chief, driving away from his office in the municipal lot...and passes a bus, moving at 25 mph, with the doors wide open...and then, this big white *** hanging out watchin an EMT struggling to pull up his BDU's. 

Yeah I'll catch :censored::censored::censored::censored: for it tomorrow.... lol oops?

Nothing is better than having a little fun and boosting morale with your crew - just as long as the general public doesnt see...but hm...chief of police count as GP? 

I guess i'll find out tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 19, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> I'd rather take Vitamin H!
> 
> The lady said she had a great time, and her daughter, a nurse, said that she never saw her mom smile so much.
> 
> Another life saved!


Nah, you just need some Vitamin F....


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 5, 2006)

It was near midnight at the scene of a multi-vehicle MVA (flatbed full of rolled steel vs. station wagon). Multiple stations had been dispatched, but there really wasn't a whole lot to do until the coroner arrived. We were standing by the engine when my Lt. pointed out an older, white haired woman standing near the carnage that was the driver of the wagon. She was dressed in a blue windbreaker and snooping around the scene. "Tell her to beat it, dude; tell her to go home and read about it in the paper tomorrow morning" It was hardly my first experience with Lookie-Loos, but, being new to this jurisdiction, I was amazed at her audacity. I approached her out of the dark amid the still-smoldering debris and cleared my throat. "Ma'am, you need to get back a bit please, this is no place for you". She turned and glared at me; piercing blue eyes, white hair, about 70 or so years old. "I will not leave, young man; mind your own business!" This woman was really a piece of work!! "Uh, Ma'am?...You really need to step back behind that Highway Patrol car or we'll have to have the sheriff's deputies remove you" Her look shot through me like an arrow; "Young man, I'll have you know that I've been filling body bags since you've been filling diapers and as long as the voters keep re-electing me I plan to do so!!" I looked back at the engine, only to see the crew convulsed in laughter over the fenders and step-bumper. I knew I had been "had" in a major way, and returned to the truck with a glowing red face from my "introduction" to the chief coroner for the county :blush:. It was many years and many scenes ago, but we still laugh about it today.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 6, 2006)

Tincanfireman,

Great story and welcome to the community!  I hope you stick around a while and continue to post.

Take care,


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, so this was not particularly embarrassing for me and my partner, but the pt. and Campus Safety officer sure were.

About 5am on my 19th birthday, we get a call to a girl who is not feeling well. (It was one of the rare occassions where the pt. was actually sober.) When we get there, she asks us if we can take her temperature because, being the responsible 22 y.o. she was, she didn't have one. When we told her that we could not and that she would, instead, have to go to the Health Center, the Campus Saftey officer piped up, saying "Oh, I thought you guys could do that."

Moral of the story: As much cleaning up we do after stupid drunks while on scene, we are not your parents and neither have the time (or sleep in this case) to coddle you. :blink:


----------

